# Infant killed by puppy



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Sketchy details, it apears that there were 3 people in the house when this happened, but the baby was unattended.

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/07/29/dnt.ok.puppy.kills.baby.cnn


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Something seems shady to me......


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

A 6 week old puppy mauled the infant? This really seems unbelievable.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow. I can see how a puppy that age would bite an infant that was left unattended, but kill it? That seems odd to me. How can all those people be in the house and not hear the baby screaming? That poor baby.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

It sounds shady to me.







I wonder where they had the baby, if the baby was in a crib I doubt that either of those dogs could have jumped in. So sad for the little baby.







Kids having kids


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm sorry but I'm extremely skeptical of this one. I fully agree that children and dogs should not be unattended together because accidents can and do happen but for a puppy to kill a baby... I can't see that even being physically possible except in a manner that would take a very long time and any parent who was conscious would have heard in time to stop.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: skyizzy Kids having kids



This, imo has absolutely nothing to do with any of this. It could have easily been 30yr old parents with a newborn. 

Age doesnt make a different IMO, and the grandmother was there who is obvisouly not a kid.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqI'm sorry but I'm extremely skeptical of this one. I fully agree that children and dogs should not be unattended together because accidents can and do happen but for a puppy to kill a baby... I can't see that even being physically possible except in a manner that would take a very long time and any parent who was conscious would have heard in time to stop.



Im skeptical to. I wish there were more details regarding this.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDolch
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: skyizzy Kids having kids
> ...


I doubt that


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am sorry there is NO way that a puppy would kill a baby 
IMO there is more to the story like the parents maybe doing something they shouldn't be and something happened to baby


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Very fishy to me. How could a six week old pup kill a infant? and you better bet the dam parents blamed everything on the poor pup. When you think you have heard it all you hear about something like this.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: skyizzy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDolch
> ...



So only teenagers who have kids are irresponsible parents? ok sure there isnt ANYONE over the legal age that isnt irresponsible and all the kids that have ever died from a dog attack are all kids of other kids....SURE, ok


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

ive been thinking, and looking at my sons swing. Cause thats where they said the baby was, was in a swing....


There is no way our 20lb small mutt could get to Aiden in his swing. He can lick his foot, or maybe his hand if he has it hanging down, but there isnt anyways he can get to him in the swing, esp. if it is swinging.


Now, maybe I can see a travel swing that sits lot to the ground, but even then it would be difficult for a small dog to really get to the child, esp. if it is swinging.

Could the child of died from something else before hand and then the dogs decided to play with the baby? Is that possible that they looked at him like a toy?

I wonder what the autopsy will say.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm another one that highly doubts that the puppy did it, but i just wanted to point out that the black lab puppy appears well over 6 weeks. i'd say its at least 3 months, depending on what he's mixed with.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I doubt it is as they said as well. I feel bad for the child but it sounds really fishy to me.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

http://messageboards.aol.com/aol/en_us/a...=6&channel=Pets

OMG I see a message that the 6 week old pup was put to sleep since the incident as well..... I have my doubts about that pup being 6 weeks old and also the family look a bit shady to me more than the puppy.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

the BBC reported a study that baby swings will sometimes trigger a prey response in dogs. But I really have my doubts that the puppy they brought out killed that child. I can almost see the puppy getting a vien or artery and the poor child bleeding out. Seventeen year old Mom screams PWT to me.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Here's an update on the story, the black lab puppy has been euthanized. I hope that no one thinks I am minimizing the tragic death of the baby, but it seems that something is missing from the big picture. 

http://www.newson6.com/Global/story.asp?S=8753165


----------



## catherinetnc (Jul 7, 2008)

I just clicked on the news report on CNN that showed a policeman carrying the wagging lab pup away (the policeman was petting the dog as he carried it, as anyone with a heart would). It sure looked younger than 8 weeks to me. The pug that was also in the house is not being blamed.
Agree, something doesn't smell right here.

I am so sorry for the family involved - no matter what happened, someone lost a precious child.


----------



## suerenn (Jul 20, 2005)

I agree with everyone else. There's more to this story.


----------



## newGSDownerm (Jul 27, 2008)

this is terible! noway this is true! and even if it was all animals deserve a second chance! its the stupid parents falt for leving the baby! and now that poor pup will never get the chance to prove hes still good! grrrr it makes me soooo upset when animals have to pay for humans stupidatiy!!!!!!!!


----------



## newGSDownerm (Jul 27, 2008)

this is terible! noway this is true! and even if it was all animals deserve a second chance! its the stupid parents falt for leving the baby! and now that poor pup will never get the chance to prove hes still good! grrrr it makes me soooo upset when animals have to pay for humans stupidatiy!!!!!!!!


----------



## newGSDownerm (Jul 27, 2008)

sorr fer dubble posting,i got upset


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Three people in the house and NOBODY heard the baby cry? Yeah plenty to doubt about this story.


----------



## newGSDownerm (Jul 27, 2008)

i bet they left them on purpose so theyed get on tv! and that poor pup is the one that sufferd! STUPID STUPID STUPID humans!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

I bet they were high on something. "Granny" there looked like just as likely to be doing that as the kids, excuse me, parents.


----------



## newGSDownerm (Jul 27, 2008)

again i will state i hate stupid humans!


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

Who knows? Maybe the child died of something not even related to the dogs. And the family used the dogs to cover up something else that resulted from the family's neglect? It may sound twisted but come on - Swing causing a prey drive or not, how likely is it that the dog got up into the swing only to go into "prey mode" and kill the infant? And you don't hear the baby crying?


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDadI bet they were high on something. "Granny" there looked like just as likely to be doing that as the kids, excuse me, parents.


I was thinking the same thing. 

I really doubt that puppy killed that baby. I don't believe the parents are innocent.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Halen
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDadI bet they were high on something. "Granny" there looked like just as likely to be doing that as the kids, excuse me, parents.
> ...


I read the comments on that news sight and nobody believes the puppy did it story


----------



## lizziebo (Jun 26, 2008)

I suppose I could see how a puppy might playfully nip at (or bite at) a baby in a low swing. But I can't imagine it happening without the baby screaming its little heart out. Where were all the adults in the house?!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

this is really sad that poor pup was euthanized because of the parents neglect and ignorance. I am completely devastated that this precious baby lost its life- its horrible and I feel so bad for the baby. However, my heart just breaks for this puppy as well. 
I know there is talk about the parents being kids... I have to say yes there are lots of irresponsible adults, but, the majority of us I hoped are 100 percent better parents as adults than we would of been as a child. 17 year olds can barely take care of themselves properly much less a child.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Another Update:

http://www.newson6.com/Global/story.asp?s=8763224

Probe Continues Into Baby's Death

Posted: July 30, 2008 06:51 PM EDT 

Updated: July 30, 2008 06:52 PM EDT 


Tulsa Police continue to investigate the death of a two-month-old little boy who they say was killed by a family pet, a black lab puppy.


Jean Letcher with the animal shelter says the black lab puppy had to be euthanized.


While some have questioned why the puppy was euthanized, the reality is that many more labs are euthanized because no one adopted them.

There are new details on how police are investigating the death of Zane Earles. The News On 6's Emory Bryan reports he's the little boy who died Monday after he was bitten multiple times by a small dog.

Tulsa Police Child Crisis detectives are handling the case and while they're waiting on a report from the medical examiner, they are done with the examination of the dog that was involved. That part of the case, regarding the handling of the dog, has attracted a lot of interest.

Tulsa Police continue to investigate the death of a two-month-old little boy who they say was killed by a family pet, a black lab puppy.

As word of the case has spread, hundreds of people have expressed sympathy to the family on-line, while at the same time questioning why the dog involved was immediately euthanized.

"The lab would not have been available for adoption considering the circumstances and the decision to euthanize was made immediately," said Jean Letcher with the Animal Welfare Shelter.

The policy at the shelter comes from a city ordinance which requires any animal that bites a person to be euthanized.

In this case, the need to examine the stomach contents and check the brain for rabies left no other choice.

"We know the animal involved did bite the child and we could not take a chance of that happening in another family. No matter how calm or sweet the animal appeared, we just couldn't take that chance," said Jean Letcher with the Animal Welfare Shelter.

While some have questioned why the lab puppy in this case was euthanized, the reality is that many more labs come through the shelter and are euthanized because no one stepped forward to adopt them.

Many people have questioned whether a puppy not much older than the one involved could cause injuries that would kill a child. Tulsa Police say the examination left no doubt that the child's severe injuries involved the black lab that was euthanized.

"We are certain the lab was involved," said Jean Letcher with the Animal Welfare Shelter.

Services for the little boy who was killed are being handled by a south Tulsa funeral home, and they will be private, for family only.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I guess we'll have to take the "expert's" word that a puppy can kill a child so swiftly and silently. It must be one of those "thug bred" killer Labradors that everyone is talking about


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, that is so sad. 
It's amazing that nobody intervened.....a six week old pup would not take someone out quickly if it was even possible at all............makes it hard to swallow the story as it is written. I agree that we will be hearing more about this.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

some one said the puppy was four months old, but still, I don't buy it


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:
> While some have questioned why the puppy was euthanized, the reality is that many more labs are euthanized because no one adopted them.


Like a 3 months old puppy would not have found anyone to adopt it...


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

I am glad that they pointed out many more lab puppies are euthanized because no one adopts....and yes puppies also don't get adopted easily, there are way too many and not nearly enough homes! They are euthanizing whole litters of cute adoptable puppies at my local shelters!

BUT, my question is how are they so sure it was the puppy and that the adult pug had nothing to do with it? You'd think an adult pug could do more damage than puppy teeth...sure puppy teeth are sharp but even a small dog with adult teeth can do more damage. Are they just going by who had blood on them? 

Why is no one in the media or police even mentioning that another dog was in the house. If this had been anything other than a small dog I bet this wouldn't be the case!!


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe the puppy got into the parents stash & went crazy. Just a wild theory. I can't think of any reason a puppy would attack. And with parents in the house. Just weird.


----------

